# مطلوب : Cswip 3.2 material + questions



## tanaka (6 يونيو 2012)

يا ريت يا جماعة لو حد عندوا الورق والأسئلة الخاصة بcswip 3.2 welding برفعهالى على اى موقع علشان عندى امتحان كمان 10 ايام,شكرا مقدما


----------



## virtualknight (7 يونيو 2012)

اين الردود؟؟؟؟


----------



## tanaka (10 يونيو 2012)

اية معقولة مفيش واحد عندة الشرح والأسئلة ل cswip 3.2 welding؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------

